# Fragen wegen Java



## nthek (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo leute. Habe hier 2 Aufgaben und bin am verzweifeln.
Bitte um Antwort. Danke

Würde euch die Aufgaben via email schicken.
Wer Zeit hat bitte melden.


----------



## The_S (2. Mai 2006)

Hausaufgaben werden hier nicht gemacht.

Evtl. findest du mit folgenden Angaben jemanden der sich bereit erklärt:

Um was geht es, wie ist der Umfang und was bietest du?


----------



## frager (2. Mai 2006)

ja, poste doch mal die aufgaben :roll:


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2006)

1.


Abrechnung:
Herr S. Tupid ist Kabelverleger. Am Ende jeder Woche muss er eine Abrechnung
durchführen. Dazu gibt er seiner Firma bekannt, wie viele Meter Kabel er verlegt
hat und wie viele Stunden er dafür benötigt hat. Die Firma errechnet daraus
die angefallenen Kosten wie folgt:
Eine Kabeltrommel hat 500 Meter Kabel und kostet 2 Euro pro Meter
Angefangene Kabeltrommeln kosten 3 Euro pro Meter. Herr Tupid hat einen Stunden-
satz von 50 Euro pro Stunde. Hat Herr Tupid mehr als 40 Stunden gearbeitet, so
gebührt ihm für jede Überstunde der doppelte Stundensatz.
Schreibe ein Programm, das eine Abrechnung durchführt und in möglichst über-
sichtlicher Form ausdruckt.
*/


class Abrechnung{
    public static void main(String[] arg){


    }

2.

/*
Schreibe ein Programm, das eine positive ganze Zahl n einliest und in ihre
Primfaktoren zerlegt. Die Zahl 100 besteht z.B. aus den Primfaktoren 2, 2, 5, 5;
die Zahl 252 aus den Primfaktoren 2, 2, 3, 3, 7.
*/

class Primfaktorzerlegung {

      public static void main(String[] arg) {

        Out.print("Geben Sie eine beliebige Zahl ein");
        int zahl = In.readInt();
        while(zahl%0==0){
          zahl=zahl/2;
        }
        Out.print("zahl");



Gruß Nthek


----------



## Jockel (2. Mai 2006)

Hui, die Aufgaben sind so schwer, die hat sicherlich noch keiner vor dir gelöst.... bleibt mir nur viel Glück zu wünschen.
(Ironie-Tags bitte selbst setzen... oder auch nicht.)


----------



## Guest (2. Mai 2006)

Es ist doch das Anfängerforum, deshalb frage ich hier...


----------



## Jockel (2. Mai 2006)

Genau, das Anfängerforum... und nicht 'Ich suche einen Deppen der mir das macht'-Forum.

Hast du irgendwas schon probiert, damit man sieht, dass du dich selbst damit auseinandergesetzt hast?


----------



## Eminent (2. Mai 2006)

Jockel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Genau, das Anfängerforum... und nicht 'Ich suche einen Deppen der mir das macht'-Forum.
> 
> Hast du irgendwas schon probiert, damit man sieht, dass du dich selbst damit auseinandergesetzt hast?



Ich kann da meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen. Du wirst hier niemanden finden der dir eine einfach abgetippte Aufabe löst. 

Poste deinen Code, den du bisher hast. Oder poste zumindest wie du es lösen möchtest, dann bin ich mir sicher, dass du hier jemanden findest der dir gern hilft.


----------



## Gast (2. Mai 2006)

Ich weiss garnicht wie ich diese Aufgabe angehen soll....


----------



## Jockel (3. Mai 2006)

Du möchtest mit *Java* eine *Primfaktorzerlegung* machen und weißt nicht, wie du anfangen sollst? Suchen! (Damit dürften 50% erledigt sein.)


----------



## Tommy1169 (6. Jun 2006)

Hm 
ich hoffe man muss sich hier die erhoffte Hilfe nicht selbst geben, sonst würde das Posten in diesem Forum lediglich in Zeitverschwendung ausarten  :shock: 

Ich mache immer wieder die Feststellung, daß nachdem man sich teilweise tagelang mit einem Problem befasst hat und einfach nicht mehr weiterweiß, es nicht möglich ist Denkanstösse zu bekommen die einem wenigstens den richtigen Weg weisen. 
Anstelle dessen kommen nur unnötige, ironische Kommentare, die niemanden weiterbringen.

Ich selber habe auch einen Code gepostet, dabei habe ich soweit es mir möglich war, auf die Forumsregeln geachtet(Vorarbeit, Code, Erklärungen, eigener Ansatz). 
Nun bin ich mal gespannt ob sich jemand erbarmt oder ob es mir genauso geht wie nthek. 

Ps:Ich glaube nicht, daß er einen Dummen sucht, der für ihn die Hausaufgaben erledigt.

Gruß an alle  :?


----------



## byte (6. Jun 2006)

Tommy1169 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich mache immer wieder die Feststellung, daß nachdem man sich teilweise tagelang mit einem Problem befasst hat und einfach nicht mehr weiterweiß, es nicht möglich ist Denkanstösse zu bekommen die einem wenigstens den richtigen Weg weisen.



Wenn man sich tagelang mit einem Thema beschäftigt hat, sollte man zumindest einen Ansatz haben. Wenn man diesen postet, kriegt man für gewöhnlich auch Antworten. Wer jedoch nur die Aufgabenstellung postet nach dem Motto "macht mal...", der wird hier nicht glücklich. Aber der hat dann offensichtlich auch kein Interesse daran, Java wirklich zu lernen.


----------



## Tommy1169 (6. Jun 2006)

OK akzeptiert,
darum: Wir werden sehen was aus meinem Topic wird^^


----------



## Beni (6. Jun 2006)

Tommy1169 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hm
> ich hoffe man muss sich hier die erhoffte Hilfe nicht selbst geben, sonst würde das Posten in diesem Forum lediglich in Zeitverschwendung ausarten  :shock:


Du hast vielleicht nicht die erhoffte Antwort bekommen, aber gelernt hast du sicherlich schon was :bae: 

Im übrigen, lös ein Problem nach dem anderen: z.B. das Ding mit dem Arbeiter und den Kosten, für den Lohn kannst du solch eine Methode schreiben:

```
public int arbeitsKosten( int stunden ){
  int überstunden = stunden - 40;

  if( überstunden > 0 ){
     return überstunden * 100 + 40 * 50;
  }
  else{
    return stunden * 50;
  }
}
```
... und später rufst du sie mit den eingegebenen Stunden auf, und gibts das Resultat aus.


----------



## Tommy1169 (8. Jun 2006)

Jau,
gelernt hab ich was...


----------



## Caffè Latte (8. Jun 2006)

@Beni: Umlaute in Bezeichnern sind eigentlich kein guter Stil, oder? Gehen tut's aber ...


----------



## norman (9. Jun 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Beni: Umlaute in Bezeichnern sind eigentlich kein guter Stil, oder? Gehen tut's aber ...


naja, ich finde das etwas albern. überall liest man, java verwendet unicode. aber überall steht im nächsten absatz, es werde von der verwendung von umlauten abgeraten..um mögliche probleme von vornherein auszuschließen. toll.  :roll: 

jedenfalls wundert mich aber nichts mehr, seit ich gelesen habe, dass in PL/SQL neben '_' und '$' auch das '£' in bezeichnern gültig ist..


----------



## Caffè Latte (9. Jun 2006)

... wenn ich meinen Sourcecode in  einem Billiglohnland weiterentwickeln lassen, fehlen den Codern wohlmöglich die Tasten, um meine Bezeichner nutzen zu können.


----------



## norman (9. Jun 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... wenn ich meinen Sourcecode in  einem Billiglohnland weiterentwickeln lassen, fehlen den Codern wohlmöglich die Tasten, um meine Bezeichner nutzen zu können.


heißt das, ich lebe in einem billiglohnland? kann hier keine £ - taste finden  :?


----------



## Caffè Latte (9. Jun 2006)

Mittlerweile wohl schon norman ....


----------



## norman (9. Jun 2006)

Caffè Latte hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mittlerweile wohl schon norman ....


hmmm. dachte, ich kann irgendwann mal geld verdienen  :cry:  :cry: 

naja, immerhin gibts im september 12% mehr


----------

